# Querschnitt im Schaltschrank (Einspeiseseitig)



## SPS_15 (10 August 2022)

Hallo,
Es geht um den zu verwendenden Verdratungsquerschnitt vor einem 4-poligen Hauptschalter zu dem ein 4-poliger Überspannungsschutz parallel geschaltet ist.
Der Aufbau ist folgendermaßen:

Die Zuleitung (L1, L2, L3, N , PE) für den Schaltschrank wird auf 4mm² Klemmen im Schaltschrank gelegt.
(Der Querschnitt der Zuleitung ist nicht bekannt, da kundenseitig).

Von der 4 mm² Einspeiseklemme geht es mit einer Einzelverdrahtung auf den Überspannungsschutz und auf den Hauptschalter.
Als Hauptschalter wird ein 4-Poliger B10 Automat genutzt.

Mit welchem *Querschnitt *muss in diesem Fall die Einzelverdratung des Überspannungsschutzes und des Hautpschalters stattfinden?


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

Moin SPS_15,

welchen Querschnitt man an den Einspeiseklemmen anschließen kann ist ja völlig irrelevant.
Der, aus Gründen der Klemmengröße, größtmögliche Querschnitt gibt logischerweise die Strombelastbarkeit vor. Die Vorsicherungsgrenze richtet sich nach der Zuleitung, aber wichtiger ist doch, was die Maschine/Anlage benötigt?

Den Querschnitt muss man nach Berechnung/Tabellenbuch auslegen. Je nachdem, was den *höheren *Wert ergibt. Die Verlegungsart ist auch zu beachten. B10 => 10 A. Laut Tabellenbuch 1,5mm².

Aber, was VOR dem B10-Automaten passiert muss doch mind. um den Faktor 1,6 (Selektivität) größer sein. Also mind. 16A Vorsicherung. Jetzt liegen wir, je nach Verlegungsart, bei 1,5 oder 2,5mm².

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## SPS_15 (10 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin SPS_15,
> 
> welchen Querschnitt man an den Einspeiseklemmen anschließen kann ist ja völlig irrelevant.
> Der, aus Gründen der Klemmengröße, größtmögliche Querschnitt gibt logischerweise die Strombelastbarkeit vor. Die Vorsicherungsgrenze richtet sich nach der Zuleitung, aber wichtiger ist doch, was die Maschine/Anlage benötigt?
> ...


Hallo MFreiberger,
die Maschine/Anlage hat einen 1,5kW Drehstrommotor mit einem 0,75kW Umrichter.
Dazu noch eine kleine SPS Steuerung und ein 60W Netzteil.
Der Schrank zieht einen Betriebsstrom von max. 6 - 10 A.

Die Vorsicheung im übergeordneten Schaltschrank wird wahrscheinlich eine 16A Sicherung sein. 
Welchen Querschnitt die Zuleitung hat, kann ich nicht sagen, da die Zuleitungslänge zu unserem Schaltschrank unbekannt ist.
Hinter dem 4-Poligen Automaten im Schaltschranke wird immer mit 1,5 mm² verdrahtet.
Ich habe es leider noch nicht verstanden welchen Querschintt ichim Schaltschrank vor dem Hauptschalter & Überspannungsschutz nehmen soll?

Der Elektriker meint 4 mm² da dies der maximale Anschluss der Einspeiseklemme ist und das man mit diesem dann auf den Hauptschalter und den Überspannungsschutz gehen sollte.
Dahinter im Schaltschrank inneren wird mit 1,5 mm² verdrahtet.

VG SPS_15


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> die Maschine/Anlage hat einen 1,5kW Drehstrommotor mit einem 0,75kW Umrichter.


Wer hat das denn geplant? Der Umrichter muss mind. die gleiche Leistung, wie der Motor haben. Eigentlich sollte er nach dem benötigten Strom ausgelegt werden und wird damit häufig eine etwas höhere Leistung, wie der Motor aufweisen.



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine kleine SPS Steuerung und ein 60W Netzteil.


Das ist ja nicht die Welt, muss aber natürlich mit einbezogen werden.



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Der Schrank zieht einen Betriebsstrom von max. 6 - 10 A.


Das ist mal ne Spanne. Ist das berechnet oder geschätzt? Denn gemessen kann ja nicht sein, da noch nicht angeschlossen.



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Die Vorsicheung im übergeordneten Schaltschrank wird wahrscheinlich eine 16A Sicherung sein.


Muss vom Herstelller der Maschine (von Euch) vorgegeben werden. Wenn zu klein => größere Sicherung oder anderen Anschluß.



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Welchen Querschnitt die Zuleitung hat, kann ich nicht sagen, da die Zuleitungslänge zu unserem Schaltschrank unbekannt ist.


Müsst auch ihr vorgeben.



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Hinter dem 4-Poligen Automaten im Schaltschranke wird immer mit 1,5 mm² verdrahtet.


Das ist ja erstmal ok.



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Ich habe es leider noch nicht verstanden welchen Querschintt ichim Schaltschrank vor dem Hauptschalter & Überspannungsschutz nehmen soll?


Kommt auf die Verlegungsart an. Allerdings würde ich wohl zu 2,5mm² greifen. Also vorgeben (auch für die Zuleitung).



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Der Elektriker meint 4 mm² da dies der maximale Anschluss der Einspeiseklemme ist und das man mit diesem dann auf den Hauptschalter und den Überspannungsschutz gehen sollte.


Das ist Unfug. An der Klemme kann bis max. 4mm² angeschlossen werden. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man nicht 2,5 oder 1,5 oder so anschließen kann.



SPS_15 schrieb:


> Dahinter im Schaltschrank inneren wird mit 1,5 mm² verdrahtet.


Hattest Du ja schon geschrieben.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Dr Mik (10 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn geplant? Der Umrichter muss mind. die gleiche Leistung, wie der Motor haben. Eigentlich sollte er nach dem benötigten Strom ausgelegt werden und wird damit häufig eine etwas höhere Leistung, wie der Motor aufweisen.


Moin,
das muss nicht unbedingt falsch sein. Es gibt durchaus Umrichter, die im Überlastbereich arbeiten. SPS_15 wollte ja auch keine Anlagenplanung, sondern fragte nur nach dem Querschnitt, den würde ich nach der zu erwartenden Überspannung auswählen, welcher Typ Überspannungsschutz wird denn eingesetzt ? (Typ 1, 2 oder 3) ?
Gruß,
Mik


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

Dr Mik schrieb:


> Moin,
> das muss nicht unbedingt falsch sein. Es gibt durchaus Umrichter, die im Überlastbereich arbeiten.


Aber, dass der Motor die *doppelte *Nennleistung aufweist, stimmt doch sehr nachdenklich.
https://www.konstruktionspraxis.vog...-fehler-beim-auslegen-von-antrieben-a-759248/



Dr Mik schrieb:


> SPS_15 wollte ja auch keine Anlagenplanung, sondern fragte nur nach dem Querschnitt,


Stimmt, aber ich bin so gepolt, dass ich zumindest informiere, wenn mir etwas Ungewöhnliches auffällt.



Dr Mik schrieb:


> den würde ich nach der zu erwartenden Überspannung auswählen, welcher Typ Überspannungsschutz wird denn eingesetzt ? (Typ 1, 2 oder 3) ?


Da bin ich raus, weil ich das nicht verstehe. Ich war immer der Meinung, dass sich der Querschnitt nach dem Strom richtet. Und damit komme ich bei 16A Vorsicherung auf 2,5mm² (je nach Verlegeart). Davon, dass der Querschnitt nach der zu erwartenden Über*spannung* ausgelegt wird habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Kannst Du dazu eine Quelle angeben?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## SPS_15 (10 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aber, dass der Motor die *doppelte *Nennleistung aufweist, stimmt doch sehr nachdenklich.
> https://www.konstruktionspraxis.vog...-fehler-beim-auslegen-von-antrieben-a-759248/
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Schaltplan nochmal überprüft und muss mich in Bezug auf den FU korrigieren, sorry!

Ich habe jetzt nochmal alle Verbraucher zusammengerechnet:

MOVIMOT Umrichter auf dem Antrieb integriert = 0,55 kW
Schaltschranke Bauteile = 1,5 kW
Insgesamt haben wir also eine Schaltschrankleistung von *2,05 kW.

@Dr Mik: *Es ist ein Überspannungsschutz T2 von Weidmüller eingebaut.

*@MFreiberger:*
Wie ermittelst du den Kabelquerschnitt im Einspeiseteil des Schaltschrankes?
I = P / U
I= 2,05kW / 400V
I = 5,125A Dies wäre doch dann der Strom den sich der Schaltschrank zieht, oder?
Und diesem Strom müsste dann der Querschnitt ausgelegt werden*.*


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> *@MFreiberger:*
> Wie ermittelst du den Kabelquerschnitt im Einspeiseteil des Schaltschrankes?
> I = P / U
> I= 2,05kW / 400V
> ...


Ja, aber nur, wenn eine Schutzschaltung den Strom auf diesen Wert begrenzt!
Du gibst einen B10-Automaten an (der wäre bei einer entsprechenden Schutzschaltung auf 5,13A ja schonmal sinnfrei). D.h. NACH dem Automaten muss die Leitung mind. dauerhaft 10A "aushalten" können. Davor kommt es auf das Schutzorgan an, das davor installiert ist. Hier kommt die Selektivität zum Zuge: Die (Schmelz-)Sicherungen vor dem B10-Automaten müssen mind. um den Faktor 1,6 größer sein. Daraus folgen mind. 16A. Woraus wiederum der Aderquerschnitt folgt: bei 16A *können *es 1,5mm² sein. Das kommt auf die Verlegeart an. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man mit 2,5mm².

Der kleinste Querschnitt, der im Tabellenbuch angegeben wird, ist 1,5mm². Das hat auch seine Bewandnis. Es wird ja auch die Leitungsbauart angegeben. Man geht davon aus, dass Leitungen, die außerhalb des Schaltschranks verlegt werden, auch entsprechenden Zugkräften beim "Kabel ziehen" ausgesetzt sind. Unter 1,5mm² *kann *es passieren, dass durch das Recken des Kabels der Querschnitt verjüngt wird.
Was noch beachtet werden sollte sind die Umrechnungsfaktoren, die von vieladrigen Leitungen, aufgewickelten Leitungen und Häufung von Verlegearten angegeben werden.

Dabei ist die Sicherung ein *Leitungs*schutz und ist nicht für den Maschinen-/Anlagenschutz gedacht. Die 5,13A, die Du errechnet hast, geben den Nennstrom der Maschine/Anlage an. Natürlich muss die Leitung so groß ausgelegt werden, dass sie dieser Belastung stand hält. Aber es sind eben noch weitere Faktoren zu beachten. Bei Dir ist die Referenz, auf der sich meine Aussagen beziehen, der B10-Automat.
Ggf. reicht Dir ein B6-Automat? Dann kannst Du als Vorsicherung 6A*1,6 = 9,6A => 10A einsetzen. Folglich würdest Du 1,5mm² bei einer Vorsicherung von 10A vorgeben können.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## SPS_15 (10 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur, wenn eine Schutzschaltung den Strom auf diesen Wert begrenzt!
> Du gibst einen B10-Automaten an (der wäre bei einer entsprechenden Schutzschaltung auf 5,13A ja schonmal sinnfrei). D.h. NACH dem Automaten muss die Leitung mind. dauerhaft 10A "aushalten" können. Davor kommt es auf das Schutzorgan an, das davor installiert ist. Hier kommt die Selektivität zum Zuge: Die (Schmelz-)Sicherungen vor dem B10-Automaten müssen mind. um den Faktor 1,6 größer sein. Daraus folgen mind. 16A. Woraus wiederum der Aderquerschnitt folgt: bei 16A *können *es 1,5mm² sein. Das kommt auf die Verlegeart an. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man mit 2,5mm².
> 
> Der kleinste Querschnitt, der im Tabellenbuch angegeben wird, ist 1,5mm². Das hat auch seine Bewandnis. Es wird ja auch die Leitungsbauart angegeben. Man geht davon aus, dass Leitungen, die außerhalb des Schaltschranks verlegt werden, auch entsprechenden Zugkräften beim "Kabel ziehen" ausgesetzt sind. Unter 1,5mm² *kann *es passieren, dass durch das Recken des Kabels der Querschnitt verjüngt wird.
> ...


----------



## SPS_15 (10 August 2022)

Zusammenfassend würde dies beudeuten, dass  die Auslegung mit 2,5 mm² im Einspeiseteil im Schaltschrank ausreichend für den Automaten und den Überspannungsschutz ist.

Was mich auch stutzig gemacht hat, war das von der Einspeiseklemme aus in zwei verschiedenen Querschnitten 1,5mm² auf den Hauptschalter und 4 mm² auf das Überspannungsschutzmodul verdrahtet wurde.

Nach jetzigem Stand jetzigem würde ich, wie du es oben beschrieben hast, den Querschnitt für beide Bauteile auf 2,5 mm² setzen.

Der genaue Querschnitt aber nicht bestimnmt werden kann, da die übergeordnete Sicherung sowie die Schaltschrankzuleitung unbekannt sind, da der Kunde diese Voragaben aufgrund seiner Zuleitungslänge, manchmale mehrere hundert Meter trifft.

Vielen Dank


----------



## silverfreaky (10 August 2022)

Für die schnelle Kabeldimensionierung vollkommen ausreichend.






						e-gerlach.de - Diese Website steht zum Verkauf! - Informationen zum Thema e gerlach.
					

Diese Website steht zum Verkauf! e-gerlach.de ist die beste Quelle für alle Informationen die Sie suchen. Von allgemeinen Themen bis hin zu speziellen Sachverhalten, finden Sie auf e-gerlach.de alles. Wir hoffen, dass Sie hier das Gesuchte finden!




					www.e-gerlach.de


----------



## Elektriko (10 August 2022)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Für die schnelle Kabeldimensionierung vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist dieses ".exe" Dokument sicher?😬


----------



## silverfreaky (10 August 2022)

Ja.Absolut einfach.Habe es schon jahrelang.


----------



## Elektriko (10 August 2022)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Ja.Absolut einfach.Habe es schon jahrelang.


schon gemacht, super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Plan_B (10 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn geplant? Der Umrichter muss mind. die gleiche Leistung, wie der Motor haben


DIe Umrichternennleistung ist nur Planungshilfe. Auslegung sollte immer nach Strom erfolgen. Bei sorgfältiger Auslegung kann so was schon sein.
Der Motor muss nicht voll ausgelastet und dessen Bauform aus konstruktiven oder anderen Gründen vorgeben sein.
Zugegen, ein Verhältnis 2:1 kommt da aber seeehr selten ins Spiel. In irgendeinem meiner Nachschlagewerke war genau der Fall als Berechnungsbeispiel zur Kostenoptimierung.

1:2 ist häufiger (87hz, überlastreserve)

An einen FC302, 18,5kW kann man ohne Bauchschmerzen einen 22kW Ventilator anschliessen. Das geben schon die Nenndaten her.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 August 2022)

> I = P / U
> I= 2,05kW / 400V
> I = 5,125A


Das wäre so bei 1 phasiger Zuleitung. Oben ist die Rede von


> 4-polig


bzw von


> Die Zuleitung (L1, L2, L3, N , PE)


-> Drehstrom.


----------



## SPS_15 (11 August 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das wäre so bei 1 phasiger Zuleitung. Oben ist die Rede von
> 
> bzw von
> 
> -> Drehstrom.


Wie würde ich denn den Strom für Drehstrom bestimmen?
P= wurzel aus 3 * U * I ?


----------



## Josupei (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend würde dies beudeuten, dass  die Auslegung mit 2,5 mm² im Einspeiseteil im Schaltschrank ausreichend für den Automaten und den Überspannungsschutz ist.
> 
> Was mich auch stutzig gemacht hat, war das von der Einspeiseklemme aus in zwei verschiedenen Querschnitten 1,5mm² auf den Hauptschalter und 4 mm² auf das Überspannungsschutzmodul verdrahtet wurde.
> 
> ...



Der Anschluss von Ü-Ableitern verlangt nach den entsprechenden Normen gewisse Mindestquerschnitte  DIN VDE 0100-534.
​


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2022)

Josupei schrieb:


> Der Anschluss von Ü-Ableitern verlangt nach den entsprechenden Normen gewisse Mindestquerschnitte  DIN VDE 0100-534.
> ​


Drum verlangen wir pinzipiell 4mm² (CU) - und wenn es nich hinhaut dann 10mm². Spart Ärger und Diskussionen.


----------

